# looks like this year isnt going to be what i thought



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I had high hopes for Tugg this year. Unfortunately, it looks like I will be having surgery in April for the neck issues I have been having. I had a cervical fusion back in 96, levels 5-6-7. I am now facing fusions at 3-4-5, and because of my previous surgery this one is a bit more complicated and trickier. Been fighting it for a few months, been thru a couple rounds of therapy, saw my neurosurgeon on Thursday and his advice is I need this surgery sooner rather than later, some of what he told me could happen is pretty scary if I don't have it. I am going to keep training/taking classes until the surgery, which will be either April 10 or 15. After that, it might be a while before I am able to do anything with him. I feel bad for Tugg, he needs to be kept busy, or gets himself in trouble. I will talk to my instructor, and have even thought I might ask her if once I am out of the hospital, if my husband can drive Tugg and I to her facility, if she will maybe do a little training with him just to keep him on track. I've already paid in advance for the 8 week group class and 8 weeks of privates, am hoping she would consider this. It would certainly boost my spirits and keep Tugg on the right training track.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry that you're facing surgery, it sounds like you certainly don't have a choice. My fingers are crossed that you can work something out with your instructor. I bet she will agree, I can't imagine not wanting to help you out in this situation. Please keep us posted. I'm glad that you have options.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's my wish for an easy surgery, a fast recovery and back to agility soon!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Good wishes for your surgery and for an easy recovery. I am sorry it puts a damper on your plans for Tugg but you seem to have a good backup plan to keep him busy with your instructor. I hope you can get back to full speed in the best time so you can enjoy your time with him and he can enjoy his with you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh no! I am so sorry you will be needing that surgery - sending good things for a swift recovery.

My instructors have always been wonderful about helping me with my training as needed so I hope your instructor will be as well. It is comforting to know your dogs are being kept on track even if you are laid up.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry, that totally sucks. I hope she is able to work with Tugg a bit, he is so smart and has so much potential.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So its scheduled for April 10. I have to admit I am more than a little apprehensive about this one. But will keep the faith, trust my doctor and hope for the best. I have a group class tonight and am hoping to have a few minutes to talk with my instructor and fill her in whats going on. Hopefully Tugg will be a good boy tonight, he is such a strong dog, gets the zoomies, he will be kept on a long line, I don't think this is the time for me to risk any kind of fall.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the surgery . . . sending wishes that it's successful and you have a speedy recovery. Hopefully your instructor will have suggestions about how you can keep Tugg exercised and coming along with his training while you're out of action. Perhaps there's someone who can come to your home and work with him on a regular basis?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My instructor and I talked for a bit after class about my surgery, and before I could even ask she offered to do training with him when I am not able. She is wonderful, or could it be she likes a challenge? Anyway, it certainly brought my spirits up.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> My instructor and I talked for a bit after class about my surgery, and before I could even ask she offered to do training with him when I am not able._ She is wonderful, or could it be she likes a challenge?_ Anyway, it certainly brought my spirits up.


That's great! It could also be that she recognizes a dog with potential and wants to see him succeed.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> My instructor and I talked for a bit after class about my surgery, and before I could even ask she offered to do training with him when I am not able. She is wonderful, or could it be she likes a challenge? Anyway, it certainly brought my spirits up.


I am delighted for you - sounds like an instructor worth her weight in gold  and I agree with Z's.... I think she wants to help out a great team!


----------

